# Linux Vulkan/OpenGL game capture



## nowrep (Mar 22, 2021)

nowrep submitted a new resource:

Linux Vulkan game capture - Vulkan game capture for Linux



> *OBS Linux Vulkan game capture*
> 
> OBS plugin for Vulkan game capture on Linux.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## brainiac05 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey there.
i would like to try out this extension but no Vulkan programm willl launch with VKCAPTURE=1
I get an [obs-vkcapture] Init 0.3 and then nothing.
Nothing in journal either. No crash no nothing.
Neither wayland nor x.
Any tips on how to debug this?

I am on arch with obs-vkcapture-git from AUR and i se an rx580 with the current mesa driver.


----------



## ripper81 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi i have a question regarding the Plugin. OBS is installed as a flatpak on my system. Steam is installed as native package. What is needed to get this combination working? 

Do i have to install OBS as a native package too?


----------

